# Bergwerk Trikot!!



## Bubilein79 (3. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

veräußere ein Bergwerk-Trikot in schwarz-weiss wegen Fehlkauf. Bei Bedarf einfach fleißig mitbieten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5121028273


Viele Grüße 

Bubi


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. September 2004)

wie kann man soetwas als Fehlkauf bezeichnen???

Wie fällt die Größe L aus???

Gruss

Fibbs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (4. September 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man soetwas als Fehlkauf bezeichnen???
> Wie fällt die Größe L aus???
> Gruss
> Fibbs


 Ja, wieso Fehlkauf. Kratzt Deins? 
 @Fibbs79: Die "L" fällt (wie bei vielen Herstellern) klein aus. Habe genau dieses Shirt in der "L". Bin so 176cm und wiege 78kg. Größer und schwerer sollte ich für das Shirt nicht sein.


----------



## King-Steve (5. September 2004)

Bubilein79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> veräußere ein Bergwerk-Trikot in schwarz-weiss wegen Fehlkauf. Bei Bedarf einfach fleißig mitbieten:
> 
> ...



Hi, 

Fehlkauf kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen bei Bergwerk  
Aber die Seite ist ungültig würde ja gerne mit bieten L ist meine größe.
Versuche es halt später nochmal.
 Bis dann Steve


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. September 2004)

King-Steve schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Fehlkauf kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen bei Bergwerk
> Aber die Seite ist ungültig würde ja gerne mit bieten L ist meine größe.
> ...



Komisch gestern ging die Seite noch auf, hat wohl doch Gewissensbisse bekommen mit dem "Fehlkauf"


----------



## Bubilein79 (5. September 2004)

Hallo, habe die Auktion wieder eingestellt, Ebay hatte die Auktion wg. "Keywordspamming" beendet. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5121439915

Da das Shirt eher klein ausfällt, sehe ich mit dem Trikot aus, wie eine Pellwurst!! Deshalb bezeichne ich es als Fehlkauf. Natürlich ohne Mängel!! Wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Bieten!!

Viele Grüße

Bubi


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. September 2004)

Bubilein79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> veräußere ein Bergwerk-Trikot in schwarz-weiss wegen Fehlkauf. Bei Bedarf einfach fleißig mitbieten:
> 
> ...



1 - 2 - 3 MEINS


----------



## wondermike (13. September 2004)

60 Kröten???? Boah eyh.   

Was kostet das Teil denn neu?

Ich glaub', ich mach 'nen Handel mit BW-Fanartikeln auf...


----------



## daif (13. September 2004)

"3-2-1 Meins"

 sonst reimt es sich nicht  
schönes Teil, aber 60 Örää...huihui...


----------

